# Astana Team Bikes- Dura Ace and Red mix?



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

Just looked on cyclingnews.com, in the tech section concerning the Tour of Flanders bikes, and it seems that the Astana team bikes have dura ace chainsets? What do you guys reckon? (they are branded SRAM of course).


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- I saw the same thing and had a good chuckle.....There must be a shortage of Red parts or something.

I know from my own exp. that Red front ders. are hard to come by....


----------



## rovers2001 (Apr 28, 2005)

it's because the RED chainrings are as flexy as hell and they've had a lot of problems with them... 
check out the Saunier Duval team too... they're running either Rival cranks or RED with Force/Rival chainrings.
I've busted 2 sets already - they bend.


----------

